
I will never ‘Thumbs Up’ again - ahmed-sharkasy
https://medium.com/p/i-will-never-thumbs-up-again-53910418fea1
======
dudul
"I found them the most closer to reality." So I guess left-handed people are
not _real_?

~~~
ahmed-sharkasy
You are right, i might be biased as right-handed but i was not sure whether
even left-handed people usually do it by their right or left hand.

~~~
dudul
I mostly use my left hand I guess to thumb up.

But your post is interesting, it would make sense to me to use a right-hand
thumb up by default since right-handed people are close to 90% of the world
wide population. It would be interesting to know why some companies just went
with the left-handed version, if it's an aesthetic choice or just coincidence.

